# SCAPE meet - July 29 - Mission Viejo - Details



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys!

For those who don't know yet we've come to a decision on the location for our upcoming meet. I'm happy to say that I'll be hosting at my new place in Mission Viejo.

Details, details, details:

Time: Noon (unless this doesn't work for some?)

Location:
Just off of Marguerite Pkwy and Oso Pkwy in Mission Viejo
Please PM either myself or turbomkt for the exact address.
Here's a google map of the area: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Marguerite+Pkwy+and+Oso+Pkwy,+mission+viejo,+ca&ie=UTF8&om=1

Phone:
714-654-5341 
call me if you need to, just not in the wee hours of the morning!

I'll have the grill set up and we can cook burgers and chicken (or whatever anyone else wants), I'll provide sodas, and if anyone wants to they're welcome to BYOB.

Details on the tanks:

1. 80 gallon - 36"W x 16"D x 31"T
96W ahsupply lighting, pH controlled CO2, 4" Soilmaster substrate, 2x XP2 filtration
Special challenge to this tank - Goldfish, they're like lawnmowers with fins.

2. 20 gallon hex - 19" corner to corner, 20" tall
Low tech, 2 x 15W spiral CFs, Hagen CO2, quartz gravel (this might change), bio-wheel filter
Special challenge - this tank will probably not change much in configuration and will stay pretty low tech for the foreseeable future.

I'm willing to go with whatever the group wants to do as far as scaping the tanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Carl,
You may want to pull the address from your thread and post it privately or I can PM the whole group.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll attend if I'm available!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I third that! I have lots to bring if people want some plants.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So any ideas for what plants might work with the available tanks? Don't have a wide experience with different types of plants, so the only types I can think of for the goldfish tanks are anubias, which are pretty tough right? Microsword is a pretty tough plant too right? For the low-tech one, plants that will do well in low light would be mosses and... what else, crypts?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

It seems that the magic solution for goldfish is to select plants which aren't too tasty or too tender coupled with planting the tank heavily enough that even if they nibble the damage isn't so noticeable. I keep crypts, vals, and swords with no problems. Some other stem plants don't fare so well, nor do plants with small (bite sized?) leaves.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Carl, are you going to want/need some vals? The ones you gave me have really taken off in our tank and can be thinned out of both tall ones and runners, and that's now, let alone in a few weeks!


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Cassie,

I don't think that I'll need any more vals, but bring them with you anyway. One of the best thigns about our last meet was that everybody had an opportunity to swap plants and get their hands on things that might not otherwise be available. Even if they're not used in one of the tanks I'm sure somebody will be thrilled to have them.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Jeff do you still need a ride? I need to see how the seating is going to be in my car that day.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sure. I think I might need a ride. What time will you be leaving?

Thanks


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I may need a ride if anybody is coming through Long Beach.....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Not sure yet Jeff, I'll get back to you when I get a hold of people around the area when they are back from vacation.

Are we doing plant swaps? I got shrimps, java fern, and dwarf riccia to do whatever with.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah the meeting's swap thread will be up later this week. Earlier if people want it to go up earlier. Just making sure it's not so early that by the time of the meeting, what people had listed now isn't available anymore.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Plant swaps the same day at Carl's or no? If it's all at the same place and day then I think that would be better.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that the plant swap is the same day at Carl's house.

Will anyone be bring cherry shrimps? I would like to swap them.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure I can bring a few Cherries...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

great. How many will you bring? I will try to get the same amount.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have about 40 cherries, a bunch of java fern narrow leaf, and a mat of dwarf riccia to bring. Who knows? I might have a lot of rotala sps to bring too.

I'm looking for some Rotala vietnam, rotala goias, or rotala green if anyone will bring some.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I just got some Rotala green (do you mean Rotala rotundifolia?) and hopefully they will grow enough for me to do a trimming before the meeting. Also, I might have some Ludwigia repens x arcuata ready before the meeting.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure on how many I'll bring. Could be 40 or so. I might be moving all of my shrimp to the new 55g, so it will be harder to catch them


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

So any ideas on plants for the tanks? Carl might be ordering plants, but I think I can safely say that he would not want to spend money on plants that wouldn't be used. If someone can provide any plants that are suggested for the aquariums, that would be nice, since Carl is hosting the event, but first things first, we need suggestions for the tanks.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

James beat me to what I was going to put up here...

I think we need some specific ideas / suggestions for what to do with these tanks. As I said earlier in the thread I'm open to whatever the group wants to do with these tanks.

In addition to what's already in the tanks I have a portion of weeping moss on the way and have made a bid of a selection of stems to be available for the tank.

My wallet is kind of tight with the expenses of moving but if there is anything that folks feel we NEED to have, either plants or equipment, etc, then let me know so that I can try to provide it.

--------------------------------

Also, in case this is helpful, here are the tanks as of today:

This is the 20 gallon. Current plants are java fern, a couple of melon swords, and something the pet store called an Umbrella plant. Last week I upgraded the 14W stock light to a pair of 15W spiral CFs and changed the very sharp quartz substrate to a large grained sand. Current inhabitants are harlequin rasboras, white tipped rosy tetras, albino corys, and a single pink kissing gourami - a pair of bolivian rams soon to be added.










----------------------------------

The 80 gallon: java fern, c. wendtii bronze, a few c. retrospiralis, an unknown crypt, vals, an unknown aponogeton, a small marble queen sword, a small ozelot sword, a medium amazon sword, the tall unknown plant at the back left (a leftover from the last SCAPE meet). Lighting is 1x96W ahsupply kit, substrate is 4" of soilmaster. Inhabitants are 4 goldfish, 5 juv. albino bristlenose plecos, 2 SAEs, and a albino chocolate pleco.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Sent in a request for the RAOK that someone put up in the For Sale forum. Don't have any confirmation yet, but if we can get that, think about how we can use those plants in the scapes.


----------



## chris walrod (Jul 12, 2006)

What exactly happens at these meetings? Being a newbee to planted tanks etc. I am interested in attending. Just not sure what these meetings are about?
Clue me in


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

chris walrod said:


> What exactly happens at these meetings? Being a newbee to planted tanks etc. I am interested in attending. Just not sure what these meetings are about?
> Clue me in


Well first we get some tar... then a few feathers... then the new guy.... Come on over, it'll be a blast!

j/k

We'll be setting up and scaping a couple of tanks. Details on those are earlier in this thread. There will be plenty of plant swapping - and lots of stuff for newbies to get you started. It's also a great time to ask questions and be able to have in depth conversations about what we do - unlike on the forums where at best it's usually hours between exchanges and sometimes days. Also it's kinda nice to meet some of the others here and be able to put a face to the names.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, at the first SCAPE meeting, Tony and John aquascaped an 80 gallon tank. I'm not sure who'll be aquascaping at the meet, but hopefully it'll be a collaborative effort. You'll get some insight on how to utilize different plants to create a stunning look in a tank. Also, if you're new to this you'll be able to talk to a lot of members face to face and get information on various aspects of the planted aquarium. 

There will also be plants that will either be given away, be available for trade, or at the most, available for sale, depending on the needs of the person with plants and the person who needs/wants the plants.

That said, it should be a fun event where everyone can just relax and have a good time with other hobbyists.

*edit* carl you ninja you beat me


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

By the way, for the 20 gallon, is there any type of plant that could create a bushy sort of look underneath the driftwood? For some reason when I was looking at the tank, I remembered a scene from Land Before Time when all the dinos hid inside a big bush and looked out. 

Do high tanks usually have the highest plants in the middle and then lower plants going towards the glass? If so, some vals in the middle would look pretty neat, especially if they could create that bushy look I mentioned. Also, is the tank placed in the middle of a room or next to a wall? Is it possible to scape a hex from back to front like a traditional tank, or would that look too strange?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys!

I've managed to come up with a special surprise giveaway that I think will make someone really happy.

Now I could just do a random drawing to decide who to give it to, but that seems a bit weak. So what I'd like is for you guys to PM me some suggestions for a contest/game/any other way to determine a recipient.

Please don't post them here - we don't want to give anything away just yet.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've managed to come up with a special surprise giveaway that I think will make someone really happy.
> 
> ...


You could mail the goodies to me! having to start over is a total bummer! But I guess I'll survive!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*Reiterating...*

OK...just wanted to point people to the Noon start time here.

I don't know about others, but unless we're having lunch at Carl's, I'd recommend starting a bit later. For most people it's 30-60 minutes on the low end and up to 90 minutes potentially.

Just a thought. Carl? Others?

--Mike

p.s. Carl asked for feedback on the start time right off the bat. I just hadn't burned any brain cells on it till Dale asked me about it.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

The last meeting started at 1:00, and people were trickling in as late as 2:00. Maybe 1:30 is a good time to start off?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Whatever folks want to do for the time is fine with me. Be aware though that my plan is to fire up the grill and at the least have stuff to make burgers along with a tub of cold sodas. If anybody wants to make this kind of a potluck thing they're welcome to bring what they have as well.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

How much is that going to cost you..? If it's a lot, those planning to eat at your house should bring at least a buck or two.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

erijnal said:


> How much is that going to cost you..? If it's a lot, those planning to eat at your house should bring at least a buck or two.


Now that you mention it...

Donations are more than welcome. I've actually ordered quite a large batch of plants specifically for the meeting and will be taking care of food as well. I'm not quite breaking the bank, but if anyone wants to help out then that help will be gladly accepted.

Also sort of on the same topic I have a LOT of extra equipment that is sitting here and I've promised my girlfriend that I would try to get rid of some of it. I've even got several tanks that need to go. Rather than posting a listing here I'm going to let everything go on a first-come basis as a "pay what you want" sale. I don't need to get rich, but recouping some of my costs would be nice.

Edit - to answer a question just asked of me: yes, I have air conditioning!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm going to bring some glass outlet pipes for the raffle. They are ones that were made incorrectly, but someone might have us for them.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Have fun, everyone! Sorry I can't make it this time.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...what time does the food start? 

Also...my family will probably come again. So we'll have lots of underage entertainment.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

Alright last weekend I found 50% of my job flew away, good news I can get out early without loosing any time at work to go to the meting, bad news my good job is disappearing . Also since my car will be out in the sun I don't think I will be able to bring allot of plants and allot of my plants went to a friend that was setting up a new tank. I will try to get as much as I can in a cooler along with some drinks and maybe a coleslaw if I have the time to make it but I'll get a dozen or so drinks tonight or something ells if preferred.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey sorry to hear that man. Well, if you can't bring plants, no pressure man. The cooler idea sounds good though, I've read that some people will trim and then put the plants in the refrigerator to slow the plants metabolism. Anyway, the cooler shouldn't have an adverse affect on the plants.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

Alright I dont think I can make any slaw so ill get some chips, one or two bags, or something and about dozen sodas. IF you have any requst or better ideas pleas write Ill be getting the stuff around 10 tonight after work. Yea friday and cooler weather, looking good!!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I like Baked Lays =]. Every flavor of them is awesome so it doesn't matter which one you choose. That's just me though


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Erik,
Is your better half coming? Are you still heading directly from Pendleton?


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

nop she will be home studying for MCAT unless she wants to take a break and go to penalton rest on the beach then met all of you but my guess it will be " No I need to study". 

OK so I will be getting the soda at whole foods and chips so they dont have lays but Ill get 2 bags of a BBQ and one other depends on price. As for the soda it will be whole foods brand but they are good, they have black berry, lime, root bear, cream orange, and normal cola. what are the top 3 picks. I was going to get a watermelon but at whole foods that will be $8  .


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

ok I'll get the soda that is good and chips that I think ppl will like see you all there. So it the TOA 2:30 because thats when I think I will be able to get there.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so is the "official" start time still noon?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am also curious as to the official start time. Is it still 12 and what exactly is happening food wise. Eat then come. Or should we bring some stuff. I wasnt planning on bringing anything. I guess I am still a little confused on the plant club etiquette .


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont know I just thought of some snack foods.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok kids....


The "official" start time is noon. That's what time I'll be ready to have everyone here by. I'll start up the grill as soon as folks are ready for it. If there are some who chose to come later, that's on them - I'm sure we'll still have plenty to go around, but I don't intend to hold everybody else up for the stragglers.

There is no requirement to bring anything with you unless you want to. I'll go to the store in the morning for sodas, burgers and fixin's, and anything else that catches my eye.

I'm sure that between the food and the tanks there will be enough going on to keep everyone busy.

Last minute addition: there will be a nano tank to scape as well as the others previously mentioned.

If anybody gets lost on the drive or otherwise needs directions, feel free to call. I have a couple of errands in the morning but will have my phone on me.


----------

